# Day Approaching?



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

I suspected my girl was pregnant for a bit and placed her in an aquarium with lid for birth. Last night she hastily made a nest and I found some spotting on her and the bedding. 
My major concern is needing a proper water bottle. What do you do with an aquarium? Right now she has a water dish but I don't think that will do


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

There are plenty of aquarium attachments for water bottles. You should be able to find one at the nearest pet store or at Walmart. You definitely want to make sure that there is a water bottle in there so that Mom can teach the babies how to use it.


----------



## kipperbo1 (Oct 7, 2014)

For my mice in their aquarium, I use a kaytee flat back water bottle I got off of amazon. It attaches with suction cups and works pretty well. You don't want a water bowl when there are babies, they can climb in and drown.


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, I figured it would pose a drowning hazard. I'm going to the pet store today so I should be able to find one.

Also, I'm leaving her alone overnight. I have to visit family and I think it would stress her out to move locations for one night. Should this be OK?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

If she is spotting but doesnt have them soon then there may be a problem. Labor is usually about an hour for rats.


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe she isn't spotting after looking at some photos. I just saw some discolored bedding but not much. 
Regardless, I'm keeping an eye on her


----------

